
Ask HN: What will be the best developer conferences of 2018? - jakemor
I love attending&#x2F;streaming WWDC, F8 and Google I&#x2F;O, but what are some other less well known conferences to keep an eye out for?
======
RicCo386
In Europe, there are several great conferences regarding open source
technologies:

Open Source Summit: [http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-source-
summit-...](http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-source-summit-
europe)

Euro Python:
[https://ep2017.europython.eu/en/](https://ep2017.europython.eu/en/) (2018
site is not yet, and will be probably somewhere else)

Django Con Europe: [https://2018.djangocon.eu/](https://2018.djangocon.eu/)

And many cool local PyCon's, such as PyCon SK 2018:
[https://2018.pycon.sk/en/index.html](https://2018.pycon.sk/en/index.html)

Disclaimer: I am part of the PyCon SK organizational team

------
bdcravens
What kind of apps do you build in? Those are big conferences, but if they
don't apply to you, they aren't any good. (I just attended AWS Reinvent, and
it was probably the best conference I've attended, but wouldn't be valuable if
I wasn't working heavily in AWS)

~~~
iends
I always hear reInvent is terrible because the crowds and things inevitably go
wrong at that scale.

~~~
bdcravens
It was pretty miserable - walking the (Vegas) strip was faster than conference
shuttles, it was hard to get into sessions you wanted, etc. Even so, I felt I
got more out of it than conferences where none of those issues existed. (I
learned a few tricks on how to maximize value next year - mostly boils down to
better planning)

------
pacuna
This year I went to Rails conf in Phoenix and Ruby conf in NOLA. Both were
great. Excellent organization and a good variety of topics (I don't develop
exclusively with Ruby/Rails).

------
iends
GopherCon in the USA is always great if you have any interest in Go.

------
johncoltrane
We will see in 2019.

------
csnewb
If you're a Java developer, JavaOne is excellent.

------
max_
Definitely Ethereum's DevCon 4

